# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Saving a CUBE structure?

## Cyril

Hello,

I'm looking for a solution to save a *cube stucture*(and virtual cube) , in order *to import it to another server*  (servers aren't accessible each other...).

I try the "archive" and "restore" methodes, but it keeps the link to the wrong datasource. (I also try to modify the .CAB file, changing the server name in all the files...without success)

*Is there a solution to export cube and virtual cube structure??*

Thanks !!!

Cyril.

----------


## ediacxp

- You use the same datasoure or not?
if not you have to change the data source after restore and run full process for database you restored in Analysis Service

Hope my answer can help you.  (^O^)

----------

